# FreeBSD performance on KVM



## Martin Garcia (Sep 14, 2017)

Hello there,
I*'*m pretty new to FreeBSD, but quite experienced on Linux.

I was looking for FreeBSD performance over KVM over CentOS7. I*'*ve installed successfully FreeBSD11 with virtio drivers for network and storage without any issue. The filesystem selected is ZFS with lz4. However I can*'*t find any information related to it. 

So there comes some questions that I can*'*t find, 
   - Would I get a near performance than CentOS7? 
   - Is the virtio-balloon loaded on kernel? 
   - How is the qemu agent loaded on FreeBSD? 
   - Is ZFS lz4 compression advisable as a guest?

I understand that the way to go would be to move to jails, however I*'*m still not clear about how can I do periodically backups.

Thanks in advance for your answers,

Martin


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2017)

Martin Garcia said:


> Would I get a near performance than CentOS7?


This will probably depend on the exact purpose. In some cases FreeBSD will be faster, in other cases CentOS.


Martin Garcia said:


> Is the virtio-balloon loaded on kernel?


Yes, https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/releng/11.1/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC?revision=320486&view=markup


----------



## Martin Garcia (Sep 14, 2017)

Thanks for the reply SirDice
Im starting to move some APACHE/PHP/MYSQL servers.
I like how is managed


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2017)

If you have a bunch of servers to maintain I can highly recommend setting up your own repository too. This is relatively easy to do. The added bonus of this is that you have a lot more control over updates (you decide when to update). With every server pointing to the same repository you can be sure all servers have the same software versions set up with the same options/defaults. You get the flexibility of building from ports (changing options/defaults/dependencies) while keeping the ease of management from packages.


----------

